# coloring interior panel



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

im looking into coloring my a,b,and c pillars black and also my sunroof controller and motor but i dont know how to do it correctly. everything in my mind is telling me to just grab a rattle can and go at it but i have previously seen spray painted interior panels and they have too much of a shinny tacky look. is there any other way to get those pillars to be black? does the kind of paint matter(gloss black, flat black..etc)?


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are dying plastic pillar parts, you must use the proper materials. VHT, SEM, and Color Bond are all good products. There are also a number of interior paints that can be mixed at your local automotive paint supply store.

Biggest an MOST IMPORTANT part of the job is going to be prepping the parts. Make sure they are clean and scuffed. I like to scrub parts with a brush and dish soap to remove any oil or dirt. Then I chase it with 3M Scuff-it and a scuff pad. Lastly, I wipe everything down with alcohol.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Or you can re-cover them in the easily obtained fabric of your choice. Or pay the $$ for an R32 interior set.


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

r32 set in my mk3? i didnt know that was possible


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

touche'.


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

lol..i think im just going to dye the pieces


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

also where can i find that VHT SEM or Color Bond stuf?


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Any auot paint store or on ebay..sem is the most common


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

I used spray on bedliner with great results in my jetta 3.


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

pics of your bedliner results?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

VRSexAddict said:


> pics of your bedliner results?


 I have sold it and this is the only pic I got. The a-pillar and front center console was covered with the bedliner spray. 










Using this 

http://www.autostyle.co.za/product/14665/DuplicolorTruckBedCoating/ 

*NB : google thinks this site is spam. It isn't. The are working on the misunderstanding.*


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

doesnt look bad from what i can see....what kind of prep did you do to the pieces?


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

I used lacquer thinners to clean all previous glue and dirt from it - I had material on before. 

I used 3 coats. It didn't look bloated or too smooth and looked oem in a way. 

I can't really comment on the durability as I only had it on for a month and then I sold her.


----------



## VRSexAddict (Jun 22, 2010)

nice..i think ill give it a shot..maybe on the hard to reach places


----------

